# Bloody Feces from female German Red Peacock



## DRWalker (Mar 9, 2013)

PH: 8.0
Nitrites: 0 ppm
Ammonia: 0 ppm 
Nitrates: 20 ppm
80 degrees 
Tank has been been set up for 4 months.

Water change done on Sunday 5/12/13 50%
There has been normal harassment from the male on courting, & noticed her last night hiding under neath HOB filter. Fed them this morning & she didn't eat. Her breathing is labored so I isolated her in a floating tank. I came home a lil while ago to check on things & noticed her passing bloody Feces & some solid as well. The feces is not clear & stringy buy red in color since I feed them NLS pellets, & Spirulina Flake & w/ pellets. But the puff of red blood scares me. There are no visible signs of nipped tails, fins or other wise. Other then the labored breathing & just now the sign of blood, fish looks great. Any ideas?


----------



## DRWalker (Mar 9, 2013)

Ok, now I'm thinking Bloat. just saw long stringy white feces. However I do not have a separate tank for a hospital tank. Can I treat the whole tank?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You can treat the whole tank. Never heard of the puff of blood though. For the fish to have bloat, you may have to make some changes to the tank to eliminate the cause however. So you may need the spare tank anyway.


----------



## DRWalker (Mar 9, 2013)

What kind of change are you thinking of?


----------



## DRWalker (Mar 9, 2013)

Came home & noticed one of my juvenile Blue Dolphins (Cyrtocara moorii) dead. Never noticed it sick! Ordering Metro & Focus to treat the whole tank. Should I administer it buy feeding or dosing the tank? Please!, all help is greatly appreciated!!!!


----------



## DRWalker (Mar 9, 2013)

Well they say a picture/Video is worth a thousand words, so here she is...


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Tank size and stock?


----------



## DRWalker (Mar 9, 2013)

120 gallon. 60"x 24"x 18"
Stocked is as follows
Aulonocara Jacobfreibergi Otter Point 
Eureka Red Jake: *1 Male 3 Females*
Aulonocara Sp. German Red 
German Red:*1Male & now 3 Females* (the other died tonight)
Tramitichromis Intermedius .Lethrinops Intermedius: *1 Male 3 Females*
Sciaenochromis Fryeri Ahli Electric Blue:*1 Juvenile Sex unknown* 
Otopharynx Lithobates Yellow Blaze (zimbawe rock): *1 Male 3 Females*
Cyrtocara Moorii Blue Dolphin: *2 Juvenile Sex Uncertain* (Thinking both are male)
Pseudotropheus Sp. Acei: *2 Sex Unknown*
Pseudotropheus sp. "Elongatus Likoma Island" : *1Male 4 Female*
"Cuckoo Catfish" (Synodontis Multipunctatus):*1 Sex Unknwon*
Cyphotilapia sp. "North" (Burundi) *1 Female 1 sex Unknown*
Julidochromis marlieri (Burundi):* 2 Juveniles sex unknown*
Altolamprologus calvus ( Black):* 1 Sex Unknown*
Neolamprologus brichardi (Albino): *1 Sex Unknown*
Neolamprologus leleupi:* 3 sex uncertain*
Neolamprologus sexfasciatus (Gold) *1 Male*
Neolamprologus tretocephalus *1 Sex Unknown*
Neolamprologus tetracanthus *1 Female*

:fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: 
:fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## DRWalker (Mar 9, 2013)

Male is now acting funny & not eating. He was trying to spawn just a day ago. Should I treat the whole tank with Metro now? I do not have a Hospital or Quarantine tank, please advise ASAP! 
Thanks,


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

You can treat the whole tank, yes. I recommend dosing both the water and medicating the food for the others that are eating. Check the bloat article linked below.


----------

